# Lost beagle resthaven



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Buddy at work found a beagle he's figuring less than a year old. Found near resthaven just wondered if anybody lost theirs or know someone who has. Dog has camo collar but no tags of any kind. Call or text 4196569328 his name is dan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

